

Show HN: A Collaborative Art Canvas (experimental) - paramaggarwal
http://wefiddle.herokuapp.com/

======
kaflurbaleen
The real-time collaboration of this looks cool. I don't understand what the
dinosaur (or now penis) has to do with it. I can't make those colors... where
did those come from?

I made something called Sketch-a-bit (for Android)
[[http://sketchabit.adamsmith.as/](http://sketchabit.adamsmith.as/)] that's a
charcoal-like sketching interface that has you start from someone else's
drawing instead of a blank canvas. It's been alive for about 3 years and it's
interesting to trace back the history of awesome sketches
([http://sketchabit.adamsmith.as/master.php](http://sketchabit.adamsmith.as/master.php))
and see how they evolved. Collaborative along the long-term dimension instead
of all in parallel.

~~~
camupod
It's possible to set any color by doing something like:
firebaseCanvasData.child(row+':'+col).set(color)

------
pirer
Quite interesting how, with something that looks so simple as a concept
potentiates when technology is involved in the right amount.

------
kolya3
Here is an interesting experiment - create a "nice" looking rectangle of one
solid color. See how long you can go before someone "maliciously" puts a red
dot in the middle of your perfectly OCD constructed rectangle. Human nature +
anonymity...

------
filleokus
A somewhat similar site: [http://wecanv.as](http://wecanv.as). Less
experimental and artsy, but perhaps more useful.

I've been using unlisted (private) canvases as whiteboards during conference
calls. Works quite nice.

------
timestretch
If you enjoy this, check out www.fatbitsapp.com

It's an iOS app I made that lets you make pixel art and see artwork other
people are making at the same time. There's also a little websockets powered
view on the website of what people are making.

------
andrelaszlo
I was playing around with a script that draws on webcanvas.com

[http://webcanvas.com/#-8650,45871,0](http://webcanvas.com/#-8650,45871,0)

------
TheZenPsycho
Well it didn't take long, but it seems it's already been scripted to blast
porn image in there. Would it perhaps be a good idea to have a per user pixel
throttle?

------
angle_king
And there's also one paint-chat program here:
[http://mrspaint.com](http://mrspaint.com)

------
frozenport
I wonder if it can be used to do a stochastic Conway's game of life. Perhaps a
large enough grid will approximate it :-p

------
timestretch
One thing that would be fun is a way to toggle between a few shades of gray.

~~~
paramaggarwal
I made it so that even the code is very hackable. Fiddle around in the
source+console, and you can add your very own colors too!

~~~
timestretch
Cool! For me, reducing the pixelSpacing to 0 really helped make it more
artistic.

~~~
paramaggarwal
Awesome! pixelSpacing is now 0 for all. Thanks!

------
ramatgan
Started to make a maze, seemed like many people joined in.

~~~
oneweekwonder
Yip, Right Bottom Corner, a guy even righted HN. This reminds me a lot of the
first online Minecraft server, keeping in mind Minecraft was a lot more
advance.

The only problem with a canvas like this is griefing.

